# Poor posture



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

One of my friends (back when I had friends) from high school was a gymnast, and a stickler for posture. I was taught good posture when I was in modeling school, a few years back. I used to slouch a lot, mostly because of my height. I have no idea how to fix it, other than just catching yourself and getting into a habit of sitting/walking straight. I have back problems, but it's mostly sciatica, and I don't think that has anything to do with bad posture (though sitting a certain way makes it hurt TERRIBLY)...

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

I've read about certain chairs that help improve posture. Think one was like a giant ball you can replace your computer chair with, guess having no back forces you to sit up straight. 

Doesn't sound too comfy though. :stu


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

yoga!

will strengthen your back muscles and make you more aware of your body, muscles, movements and posturing. i'm also tall and i think i 'slouch' down sometimes to try and hide myself  if that makes sense 
so i don't have the best posture, either.

strengthening your core will help you strand straighter, naturally. look into pilates or yoga  

and breathe deeply... its hard to get a good breath in when you're hunched over.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

staceypie said:


> I've read about certain chairs that help improve posture. Think one was like a giant ball you can replace your computer chair with, guess having no back forces you to sit up straight.
> 
> Doesn't sound too comfy though. :stu


My brother had a chair that he used when he was working on his computer that you knelt on... it had a seat but no back that was supposed to improve posture.

I tried using it for a while but it was too stressful on my knees.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Fetography said:


> I have pretty poor posture and it's embarrasing.
> Though I can straighten myself out, it's uncomfortable.
> Doctor says I have a slight case of kyphosis.
> 
> ...


wELL HEY THERE, i TO HAVE VERY BAD POSTURE, AND NOW KYPHOSIS AS WELL, I HAVE A PICTURE OF WHAT MY BACK LOOKED LIKE WHEN I FIRST WENT TO THE DOCTOR AND NOW ITS EVEN WORSE, SO IM WITH YOU ON THIS ONE, AND IKNOW COMPUTERS DEFF DONT HELP US OUT.

HERE IS MY PICS THE YELLOW NESS IS WHERE THE BRUISE IS GOING AWAY FROM BEING SWOLLEN AND AROUND MY NECK IS JUST PUFFY FROM TENESE MUSCLE, NOT TO MENTION I STRESS SO MUCH MY MUSCLES ARE LIKE WACKED ANYWAY..

OK HERE IS MY PICS
darn it, i cant get into photobucket to put them on here.. well, i will do it later tonight or tomorrow.. but i wanted you to know you are not alone.


----------



## funkytown (Dec 13, 2003)

Try Bowen Therapy


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

haha, everytime i come in the secondary disorders i see this thread and realize that i am bending my back for no reason and i straighten my back. seriously though, my posture has always been really bad and i am sure it has gotten much worse from all the time i spend on the computer.


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

I use to do nothing but slouch but I think I have gotten better. When I walk I try to stand up straight but I can't do it when I'm sitting, not physically just awkward. I think I've developed a hump.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I tend to slouch. It's because of my depression and lack of confidence/self-esteem. 

Body language can say a lot.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

This reminds me of when someone came back from summer vacation at the start of grade 12, and I thought he'd grown a foot, but he was just standing up straight.

But yeah, I have pretty bad posture too. I try to correct it sometimes, but my back just gets sore. I find it easier to straighten up while you're walking, for some reason.


----------



## Mozzie (Jun 6, 2006)

I have really bad posture too. I was always told to straighten my back, but I found that would really hurt after awhile. 
Then I discovered that if I just push my chest out and hold my stomach in, then my back would straighten more all by itself, and without the back muscle pain.
You still have to remember to do it though, but it really does seem to help with posture.

I often look at models pushing their chests out and think to myself "my what great posture they have".


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I really do try to walk and stand straight. Bad posture really does give off an intense vibe of being unconfident, lazy, unapproachable, etc.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Read about the Alexander Technique


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

I slouch quite terribly  My chest is quite heavy though, thats part of the reason, also I subconsciously try to 'hide' my chest so I don't 'stick them out' and therefore slouch for that reason too. Too much info, I know but I hate my posture so much, it almost seems to take away from my confidence too, somehow.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I stand and sit fairly good, but when I use my laptop on my desk, or write something my posture goes crappy.
I can't get the screen level with my eyes, and I like high desks so I don't have to lean over to write, or type. Too bad those are scarce.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

These are the sorts of things we all wish we had addressed at a younger age. I suspect I may have lordosis to some degree. I should really see a spine specialist.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

"Prominent buttocks", eh? By the sounds of it, that's not such a bad thing. :lol


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I am Quasimodo.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I used to walk with my shoulders hunched forward. Sometimes I'd catch my reflection in profile, and I looked really pathetic because I was scrawny too. When I was in the school choir, we learned to hold our shoulders back and breathe correctly, and that helped a bit.

These days, I naturally walk straight with my head up. People mention that I have a distinctive walk, that I'm very light on my feet, as if there's invisible strings that are pulling me up towards the clouds. I suppose that could look good or bad, depending on a person's taste. Most are intrigued, but one person laughed and called it, the Paris Hilton walk.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I used to, my family used to comment on it in public all the time..so annoying, but it did made me aware of it. I think some people in school used to make fun of me for it I don't quite remember. It's like an unconscious reaction to slouch when I panic, as if that would make me any less noticeable heh. I've noticed after working out my back my posture has improved though.


----------



## generalf (Dec 14, 2006)

I have something I have diagnosed to be Scheuermann's disease. Not looking good. But I have never related this to SA, but maybe me being shy and insecure made me keep my head down during my teen years while my back was growing and therefore I have developed this "hunchback"

:cig


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

OK, ever since I read this post I've really noticed how bad my posture really is. Every time I straighten up, or the more I do it, will that eventually correct the problem? Or, is that it for me... I'm forever hunched?


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I do tend to slouch my shoulders. I don't even notice it unless I'm looking at myself sideways in the mirror. I have to consciously remind myself to roll my shoulders back (that naturally pushes your chest forward), and make my neck stand tall. What I find is that by doing that and walking slowly, it really projects a vibe of confidence. So maybe SA does contribute to this afterall. It's good that you made this topic, cuz I always forget about it when I'm walking.


----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

I have pretty poor posture when I'm sitting.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

I have bad posture too. My pelvis is twisted & I have a slight sideways spinal curvature. I gotta go to physical therapy or something.


----------



## minus (Oct 28, 2006)

whenever i am really anxious or nervous i scruntch up my shoulders and sloutch my back its really bad, about a 3 months ago i could have sworn i would have to walk in the fetal position
it relaly hurts after a while so i just started to become aware of how my body was and roll my sholders back and stand up straight
it helps to hold your hands behind your back with your arms straight kinda down by your butt and take turns pulling on each arm to strech your shoulders and chest out
i do that alot and just make sure to strech and exersice a bit each day


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I've got scoliosis when I was 16 and it's been getting worse since then. Especially when I sit in front of computer, my lower body is always twisted 90 degrees to the upper. It's hard to keep it straight.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

A chiropractor might help. You said in another post that you have back pain. 

If I had the money I would try it. Exercise helps my back pain.


----------



## nascar nine (Jun 26, 2006)

I sit on one of those big exercise balls sometimes.. it does help. I find it rather comfortable to sit on myself. it's hard to stay still on them, but that's a good thing. all of the moving to keep you balanced and bouncing you tend to do is good for you


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I was told by my physio therapist that I have bad posture.


----------



## chrisman19 (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm not sure what kind of poor posture you have, but if you're talking about shoulders that slump forward, I might know the solution.

I read in a weightlifting book that this is caused by upper back muscles that are weaker relative to the front shoulder and chest muscles. If you do some upper body pulling movements you can strengthen the upper back muscles and possibly improve your posture. Just don't do too many upper body pushing exercises, because this'll make your chest or front shoulders stronger relative to your upper back muscles and make your posture worse.

You might want to focus on Pullups, Lat Pulls, or different types of Rows.

Please don't do this until you've checked this theory out first...I'm far from an exercise scientist and I don't want to mess up your body, I'm just saying it might be worth looking into.


----------



## markjaye (Feb 12, 2009)

*Alexander Technique*

Hi all,

A lot of pain issues related to musculoskeletal issues can be helped by the Alexander Technique. It's a really easy effective technique. 
I teach it in New York. Check out my site at MarkJosefsberg.com
Contact me for more info. 
The mind affects the body, and the body affects the mind.

Best,
Mark


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

For girls, a lot of posture issues can be slowly corrected if you wear heels. They force your back to be significantly straighter when walking.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I had bad posture too, from when i was a young kid until i was 13. but i slowly corrected it. i'm 15 now. and i don't feel as much neck and shoulder pain.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

bezoomny said:


> For girls, a lot of posture issues can be slowly corrected if you wear heels. They force your back to be significantly straighter when walking.


I wear heels all the time and I still have problems with my posture.

I had a physical therapist try to correct it after a car accident. He told me it was because I'm 1) so tall. Tall girls usually have bad posture b/c they try to hide it when they're teenagers. and 2) a student. Students hunch over their desks all day. He told me to stand as straight as I can against a wall, making sure my heels, legs, back, shoulders, head, and neck are touching the wall, then walk away slowly and try not to change my posture in anyway.

To this day, I have friends remind me "Kelly, watch your posture!" (which I appreciate.)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

I have pretty bad posture, especially in public. I tend so slouch when sitting.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I have bad posture plus scoliosis ... didn't I start a thread a few months ago? Anyway, I just started with physical therapy, after neglecting my exercises a few years. It's painful! And I can see myself stuck with doing these exercises for the rest of my life ...

I plan to try yoga also, but the exercises that are specialized for the back look rather complicated.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

dontcare said:


> I have bad posture plus scoliosis ... didn't I start a thread a few months ago? Anyway, I just started with physical therapy, after neglecting my exercises a few years. It's painful! And I can see myself stuck with doing these exercises for the rest of my life ...
> 
> I plan to try yoga also, but the exercises that are specialized for the back look rather complicated.


They're not that complicated although I advise you should go to a class to learn proper technique.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

My posture isn't that great. I know where I got it from too which sucks. When I was a teen I used to play video games sitting on a bed and I would always lean forward even though my back would start to hurt doing it. Damn me.


----------



## Go Soap! (Feb 15, 2009)

I know this is going to sound weird but a good way to help fix posture for women is to get a good supporting bra. I know, weird but true. even small cups (A,B) pull your shoulders forward and help with cause bad posture. But a good bra with good support pulls your shoulders back. So If you want better posture go somewhere that does bra fits and get one done. I know that boutique shops cost more but they work better then wal-mart or whatever.


----------

